# G0759 On The Way



## Fairbanks (Jun 29, 2014)

Greetings, Ordered the little mill this morning, I guess at this point I'm waiting for Grizzly to let me know when to expect delivery.

Thanks for all the useful input and commentary from the good folks here at "The Hobby Machinist!"


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jun 29, 2014)

Congratulations!  I am going to be driving through Springfield MO this week and am planning on stopping at Grizzly to 'look' at one as well.  I'm taking my pickup so I may challenge the 'looking' part...


----------



## ArkieNuke (Jun 29, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> Greetings, Ordered the little mill this morning, I guess at this point I'm waiting for Grizzly to let me know when to expect delivery.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful input and commentary from the good folks here at "The Hobby Machinist!"



I ordered the same mill this morning also.  I talked to a Grizzly rep last Friday and was told out of stock for now and I shouldn't expect until late August. Hoping that is not the case.


----------



## Fairbanks (Jun 30, 2014)

ArkieNuke said:


> I ordered the same mill this morning also.  I talked to a Grizzly rep last Friday and was told out of stock for now and I shouldn't expect until late August. Hoping that is not the case.



I was afraid of that!


----------



## richl (Jun 30, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> I was afraid of that!



That gives you some time to get the shop together, plan some projects and make a nice tooling wish list!
Good luck!

Rich


----------



## Fairbanks (Jun 30, 2014)

The following from Grizzly today- "Due to high demand, we are currently out of stock of theG0759 Mill/Drill and expect to receive a shipment on approximately July 4,2014.  We apologize for the delay and any inconvenience this maycause.  We will ship this item to you as soon as it is available."

Not sure when these machines will actually ship but this is a lot better sounding than late August!


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 30, 2014)

Just a suggestion, but if it was going to be Aug., you could always order a G0704 (they are in stock) and order the dro separately.

Bill


----------



## ArkieNuke (Jul 1, 2014)

:thinking: Got my email yesterday - not as good as yours.  Apparently I will be first in line when the next boat gets here.

Due to high demand, we are currently out of stock of the G0759 Drill and expect to receive a shipment on approximately August 11, 2014
.  We apologize for the delay and any inconvenience this may cause.  We will ship this item to you as soon as it is available.


----------



## starion007 (Jul 1, 2014)

I think Grizzly hit one out of the park putting the DRO package on that mill. I think its a great machine and with all the support out there for modifications you guy should be real happy with them.

Congratulations!!

Mark


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 2, 2014)

Interesting that we got such different dates.  I plan to follow up with Grizzly next week to see if their July 4th shipment came in.  I have my doubts.


----------



## ArkieNuke (Jul 2, 2014)

Hope it's good news for you from Grizzly on the earlier delivery.  I still have lot's of other shopping to do for tooling so that will keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jul 3, 2014)

I was at the Grizzly Store in Springfield MO today.  There were not any G0759's on display, and they said that they were expecting them in mid August.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 6, 2014)

I know what you guys are going through. Way back when I ordered my 704 thay where selling faster than thay could get them in.




Oh and a heads up. squeaky bird gets the worm.


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Jul 7, 2014)

I ordered an 0759 and an 0752 on the 4th, i got a date of 7/18 for the 0759 but since the 0752 wont be here till 10/24 I'll have to wait till then since i only wanted to pay the liftgate fee once.  Im not to worried as i still have some work to do before the garage is ready.


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoke with Grizzly yesterday.  They are expecting a shipment of G0759's during the last week of August.  If that takes place I should have mine during the first half of September.

I guess all we can do is wait.


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Jul 9, 2014)

I just sent them an email authorizing two shippments, i got nervous that they wouldn't hold my mill till the lathe got here and then they would be out of mills and i'd never get my machines.  The extra liftgate is like 1% of what i spent, so its not really worth a bunch of potential hassle.


----------



## gredpe3 (Jul 9, 2014)

I think you made the rite choice.You can go ahead and get alittle time in on the first machine.:victory:
Eddie


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Jul 12, 2014)

Just ordered my G0759 today - 7/12/2014. 
Start the count down....


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Jul 12, 2014)

Welcome to the club johnjohn, we all get to sit here and twiddle our thumbs together


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Jul 12, 2014)

DrRuffleburg said:


> Welcome to the club johnjohn, we all get to sit here and twiddle our thumbs together



Thanks Doc - 
I'll spend the time getting the shop (garage) organized better and shopping for tooling.  
Lived in Warner Robins when I was a kid.  Dad is from Georgia. Still have family around Abbeville.

Regards~
         JohnJohn


----------



## OlBull (Jul 18, 2014)

I visited the Grizzly Pennsylvania showroom yesterday (7-17) and they did not have the G0759 on display either.  I do have that model mill and it seems to fit my needs just fine.  I also ordered the plastic gear in the drive train of the G0759 that can be easily damaged just in case. The part number is 209 on the parts list,  P0704209. 

Hope you enjoy your machine..


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone in the thread receiving, or have any updates on their G0759?
Sure hope mine gets on the way soon - waiting is killing me. I keep finding all sorts of "must have" tooling. 
Dropped a big wad of $$$ with Glacern Machine Tools today anticipating arrival of mill.


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 22, 2014)

JohnJohn301 said:


> Anyone in the thread receiving, or have any updates on their G0759?
> Sure hope mine gets on the way soon - waiting is killing me. I keep finding all sorts of "must have" tooling.
> Dropped a big wad of $$$ with Glacern Machine Tools today anticipating arrival of mill.



Haven't heard anything else.  Last word was that Grizzly expected their shipment in late August.

Let us know if you hear otherwise.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bits showing up while I wait for the G0759
I can't say enough about how nice the Glacern tooling is.


----------



## drs23 (Jul 26, 2014)

JohnJohn301 said:


> Bits showing up while I wait for the G0759
> I can't say enough about how nice the Glacern tooling is.
> 
> View attachment 80931
> ...



I just bought a 6" Glacern Premium CNC machinist vice during their 4th of July 1/2 price blowout. GOOD BYE JAW LIFT!

You're gonna love it. What other tooling did you get? I'm not experienced enough to discern what's lurking behind the opaque containers. ;^)


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Jul 26, 2014)

drs23 said:


> I just bought a 6" Glacern Premium CNC machinist vice during their 4th of July 1/2 price blowout. GOOD BYE JAW LIFT!
> 
> You're gonna love it. What other tooling did you get? I'm not experienced enough to discern what's lurking behind the opaque containers. ;^)



Opaque containers are just more ER25 collets. 
I bought the vise, Hobbyist Starter Pack (Glacern let me swap ER32 collet chuck for ER16 and 3" facemill for 2" with integral R8 arbor) and collets. 
Glacern was really easy to work with for this order - placed order Monday evening and box was on my door Thursday.   Their bits are spendy compared to Shars and Enco, but seeing now nice this stuff is, and how eager they are to accommodate - I'm a fan!


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 27, 2014)

I checked out Glacern's web site.  Thanks for the endorsement, looks like great stuff.  Time to start ordering some tools!


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Jul 28, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> I checked out Glacern's web site.  Thanks for the endorsement, looks like great stuff.  Time to start ordering some tools!



My pleasure! 
I see you are in Bozeman. I keep looking at the area for when I retire. Looks like a great place. 

Regards - 
            J


----------

